# Getting picked??



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

I may be coming up for employment soon, dont want to seem like im jumping the gun, just getting ready for it, im ranked at "1" to be hired in my town of residence, and im a little worried about a few things. What would be something that an applicant would loose a job to someone else for during the hiring process?? There are currently four veterans on the list in my town and im one of them, my town is supposed to be hiring eight. I have two things ive been worried about, a driving to endanger from age 17 (continued) and a minor possesion of alcohal from age 20 (dismissed), i spent three years in the army as an MP and when i was going in for my security clearence the driving to endager came up, however, was deemed not an issue. The minor possesion i had to explain myself to a CID agent to retain my clearance, and i explained the situation (got a phone call from intoxicated friends to ask if i could pick them up, id rather wake up and get them than for them to drive, one of them put a backpack of beers in the bed of my truck and before i could back out of the driveway a foot patrol stopped me and opened up the back pack) anyways, my fault for not being more carefull. If anyone could shed any light it would be much appriciated, thanks.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I don't see how either one of those would be a problem. As far as competition, you never know, they could like someone over someone else for a multitude of reasons. Its like russian rulette. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

It may not disqualify you if you disclose everything. I would make sure to mention the fact that you were granted a clearance.

_However_; all other things being equal the person next to you may be squeaky clean. Good luck, and thanks for your service in our army.


----------



## xxafspxx (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't lie they will find out sometime during the process


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

xxafspxx, coming out of the woodworks so you can play in the arcade again?


----------

